# Apple Itv



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anone got this or seen t in action. I've seen some mixed reviews on amazon and wondered if anyone on here had any oinions on it.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi fccabs:

It is Apple *TV* (not iTV, but a easy mistake ) and there is a good review here:

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/03/24/macrumors-review-apple-tv/


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

A few other reviews are:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/21/mossberg-reviews-apple-tv-simple-and-elegant/
...esp. read the commentary... 

http://review.zdnet.com/Apple_TV/4505-6739_16-32306442.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/22/technology/22pogue.html

a couple from the PC folks:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130095-page,1/article.html
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2104966,00.asp

and

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/03/23/apple-tv-review-and-geek-details/

All in all, some positive feedback - believe that the 2.0 version will be even more :up:


----------

